# 12 weeks and counting!!! Tips hints and warnings needed



## chellebubbles (Aug 21, 2010)

So the time has come where i think its acceptable to start counting down the weeks until we flylane: out of here, wooohooo..its 12!!


But now the super organised part of me has started to emerge, i need a to do list!!

Can anyone recommend a trustworthy reputable company to buy a used car from?

Which is the best list of backpacker / hostel places to go by, ive got lonely planets, i have looked on the AA websites and tourism sites and there is so much to choose from. 

Are there any discount cards that work out to be anything but a waste of money?

What should we avoid? any traps out there that we need to stay clear of?

If anyone has any information they think will benefit us please let us know. :confused2:


We are flying in to Auckland and staying with family friends for a few nights, hoping to pick up a car and be on our merry way, we have started to apply for jobs so our itenerary may revolve around this, we want to travel for around 4-5 weeks money, weather and everything permitting, we don't want to plan every step of the way but i would like an outline atleast!!


Many Thanks

Michelle & John


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

chellebubbles said:


> So the time has come where i think its acceptable to start counting down the weeks until we flylane: out of here, wooohooo..its 12!!


Hurrah! lane:



> But now the super organised part of me has started to emerge, i need a to do list!!
> 
> Can anyone recommend a trustworthy reputable company to buy a used car from?


Very sensible. Used car salesmen are the same the world over! I can give you some advice fro Auckland - is that where you'll start out, at least?

All the main big car showrooms (for the 'named brands' are around Newmarket and Greenlane. We bought our second-hand Honda Jazz from the Honda garage there. 

But if you want a place that sells nothing but used cars, but a good selection of them, i think I'd look at Home | Buy Right Cars - they have a number of locations around Auckland, a reasonably large selection, I believe they give you a three month warranty with the car (check, though), and they do sell extended warranty with the car if you want it. We bought our Pajero through the one at Botany, which had a couple of very small niggles that needed putting right - they did it without a quibble, and very quickly. I'd search on Google for 'Buy Right Cars', as there appear to be a number of 'independents in the chain.



> Which is the best list of backpacker / hostel places to go by, ive got lonely planets, i have looked on the AA websites and tourism sites and there is so much to choose from.


 I'd look at bbh.co.nz - they are the main backpackers guide here, and have a good marking system. Basically, it's the backpackers that score the hostels. 



> Are there any discount cards that work out to be anything but a waste of money?


discount cards for what? If it's for hostels, become a BHH member and you will pay less for your stays. Other than that - i don't think we've got any.



> What should we avoid? any traps out there that we need to stay clear of?


The one big one is - read up on 'Leaky Buildings'. Before you buy, get a reputable surveyor to do a thorough check on the house. And be aware - any houses that were built in the 'leaky building' era can be worth less than those that were not. Unfair to the owners - but that's the way of it. 

And read up on NZ house real estate practices. In particular, your offer is a legal document that you can't back out of if it is accepted - with certain conditions.

When you first make your offer and it is accepted, you make it 'conditional to' a number of checks. Make sure these include things like 'subject to LIM, building survey, finance, etc... Our solicitor has recommended the 'cover-all' of 'subject to due diligence'. This gives you a get-out if something is found that you don't like. And you'll have to put a date on the end of this time - the real estate agent will try and make it as soon as possible before you go 'unconditional'. Make sure the time you agree gives you enough time to check everything out - the real estate agent will push for 5 working days, put your foot down and don't accept less than 10. Our solicitor recommends 15.

Also - when you go unconditional you'll have to pay the 10% deposit. Don't pay it before you go unconditional (again, some real estate agents will ask for it when you make the offer). The real estate agent will ask you to pay it to their trust fund. We always pay it to our solicitors trust fund - we trust him more 

Look at these two threads...
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ne...living-new-zealand/57750-buying-house-nz.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ne...ts-living-new-zealand/88460-buying-house.html



> If anyone has any information they think will benefit us please let us know. :confused2:


Lol! It's probably all on the Forum soewhere 




> We are flying in to Auckland and staying with family friends for a few nights, hoping to pick up a car and be on our merry way, we have started to apply for jobs so our itinerary may revolve around this, we want to travel for around 4-5 weeks money, weather and everything permitting, we don't want to plan every step of the way but I would like an outline at least!!


You'll love your road trip - and 12 weeks time is an ideal time of year - settled weather, and the school holidays are nearly over. You generally don't need to plan in advance - if you don't mind something less than five-star luxury, stick with the backpackers I've recommended above, and cabins in holiday parks. Look at New Zealand Accommodation, Activities and Travel Guides ? Jasons Travel Media. We did 6 weeks in South Island in a sports car, staying in them. Generally facilities in NZ holiday parks and backpackers are much better than I've seen in other countries (and that includes the UK and Canada).


----------



## chellebubbles (Aug 21, 2010)

Thank You so much! ..... already on google!! x


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Don't pay a deposit when you go unconditional, it's not required (just desired)
I never have.
The Real Estate maggots want the deposit paid because that money goes straight into the agencie's account and their fee comes from it. 
IF you follow that route and the seller doesn't meet your needs with the final inspection, you are up sh*t creek without a paddle. The agent has been paid and doesnt give a toss about you anymore, the seller may be trying to gazump you (or your demands on final inspection may have been unacceptable/unreasonable) and if you wan't your deposit back you will have to fight the agency in court and the seller in court for compensation (good luck with that!) and you still won't have a house:-(

My advice is, make the b*ggers work for their fee and pay the price in one payment once ALL is to your satisfaction and not before. That way, if it's you thats playing games, they will have to chase YOU in court... (good luck with that one ha ha)

Cheers
Wazza (speaking from bitter experience as a seller)


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

wazza2222 said:


> Don't pay a deposit when you go unconditional, it's not required (just desired)
> I never have.
> The Real Estate maggots want the deposit paid because that money goes straight into the agencie's account and their fee comes from it.
> IF you follow that route and the seller doesn't meet your needs with the final inspection, you are up sh*t creek without a paddle. The agent has been paid and doesnt give a toss about you anymore, the seller may be trying to gazump you (or your demands on final inspection may have been unacceptable/unreasonable) and if you wan't your deposit back you will have to fight the agency in court and the seller in court for compensation (good luck with that!) and you still won't have a house:-(
> ...


Wazza - you do have to pay the deposit when you go unconditional - that's the stage when you should have done your 'due diligence' and you should know whether there are any problems that will make you pull out. And you don't go unconditional until you are happy with everything. 

You don't pay the deposit _before_ you go unconditional. And as I said, we always pay it to our solicitor and not to the real estate agent. And we are lucky to have a very good solicitor.


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

*yes but...*



topcat83 said:


> Wazza - you do have to pay the deposit when you go unconditional - that's the stage when you should have done your 'due diligence' and you should know whether there are any problems that will make you pull out. And you don't go unconditional until you are happy with everything.
> 
> You don't pay the deposit _before_ you go unconditional. And as I said, we always pay it to our solicitor and not to the real estate agent. And we are lucky to have a very good solicitor.


Thanks Topcat, 
my point is, there is no legal requirement for a deposit at ANY stage. So just don't do it! Pay the full amount when you are satisfied the deal has gone through satisfactorily (usually 5pm on a Friday when you can no longer reach the agent who is on her 4th wine)

In NZ law, the only contract that is not binding unless on paper is for real estate. Once that paper contract is signed, you have a deal (which either side is free to breach at will- see my comments about being taken to the p*ss weak court system) The deposit you speak of suits only one party in the whole process and that is the selling agent! NO ONE else.

Just say no.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

wazza2222 said:


> Thanks Topcat,
> my point is, there is no legal requirement for a deposit at ANY stage. So just don't do it! Pay the full amount when you are satisfied the deal has gone through satisfactorily (usually 5pm on a Friday when you can no longer reach the agent who is on her 4th wine)
> 
> In NZ law, the only contract that is not binding unless on paper is for real estate. Once that paper contract is signed, you have a deal (which either side is free to breach at will- see my comments about being taken to the p*ss weak court system) The deposit you speak of suits only one party in the whole process and that is the selling agent! NO ONE else.
> ...


Point take, Wazza.

I say 'just talk to a good solicitor' - they should know NZ law better than the rest of us, and be able to advise accordingly.


----------



## pieterhuisman (Oct 28, 2011)

Carwise: go to the Ellerslie Car Fare on Sundays. Shop around, test drive, even have it independently road-tested. sort your insurance with AA, pay and drive off! I bought my car on the first weekend that way: it came straight off he boat from Japan, low mileage, excellent nick, paid 8K. Drives like a charm!

Good luck! 

Pieter H.


----------

